# any Games   Like GTA



## s18000rpm (Jun 29, 2006)

are there any other games like GTA Series??? (3, VC, SA) for *PC*.



Is there any news on the GTA LCS or VCS or GTA IV on *PC*.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jun 29, 2006)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> are there any other games like GTA Series??? (3, VC, SA) for *PC*.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any news on the GTA LCS or VCS or GTA IV on *PC*.



The God Father.


----------



## Darthvader (Jun 29, 2006)

Chek out boiling point( its a good game though laden with bugs)
Also check out Mafia ( a solid game)
U also can play true crime la and ny city ( thoug they are not that good)


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 29, 2006)

any minmum config??


----------



## go_gamez (Jun 30, 2006)

ya Mafia ...is a gr88 game though it has bcome very old...i ve heard of Midnight club DUB edition sumthin like that ..hope u find it useful..


----------



## Chirag (Jun 30, 2006)

Max Payne series
Mafia
The Godfather


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks guys
i dont know much about the games you guys have suggested, i would like to know are these games (ingame) taking place in '90's,  coz mafia i think is a classic time story something, i saw some screenshots(all old cars & streets).

i want something like GTA3 or GTA SA which represent a City to some scale.

And also a really good story, ( like GTA SA in which we meet Catalia of GTA3 & Rosenberg of GTA VC).


----------



## black_hawk (Jun 30, 2006)

GTA "S. A ." go for this one..............


----------



## go_gamez (Jun 30, 2006)

why dont u try midnight club DUB edtion


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 30, 2006)

MAFIA is the best gta like game , and it has a better story than any gta has , gta is abt having fun running around with a very very open ended gameplay(awsome), mafia is something serious and story based with classic music that generates the feel where 'godfather' fails. Even a high budget production  'Godfather' is a crap game when compared to 'Mafia'.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 30, 2006)

Mafia isnt that good.....
the controls in mafia r kinda ancient....


----------



## CT Squad (Jun 30, 2006)

there is always GTA 1 and 2


----------



## Darthvader (Jul 1, 2006)

then Get Boiling Point although u have to bear its bugs


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 1, 2006)

boiling point is still in Beta version  , i mean they sold the beta version a the full release ,ie with bugs annd bugs.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jul 1, 2006)

There is a promising looking game called Yakuza, scheduled for a Sep 2006 release, but sadly for the PS2. I wish it came out for PC as well.

Check this blog for more info and trailer.


----------



## vandit (Jul 2, 2006)

GTA 1 and 2 are rubbish.. ...........


----------



## Chirag (Jul 2, 2006)

^^
Atlast someone said he hates GTA1 and 2. Man i have met ppl who r jst crazy abt GTA 1 and 2. I don't know why? I jst hate GTA 1 and 2.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jul 2, 2006)

chirag said:
			
		

> ^^
> Atlast someone said he hates GTA1 and 2. Man i have met ppl who r jst crazy abt GTA 1 and 2. I don't know why? I jst hate GTA 1 and 2.



Last year i played both those game. Because of success og GTA i and 2 you could play latest of GTA.


----------



## ashwinkumar (Jul 2, 2006)

drive3r


----------



## executioner (Jul 2, 2006)

Hey man,wait for mafia 2 to release.It's gonna blow everything away


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 2, 2006)

driv3r is lame.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jul 2, 2006)

executioner said:
			
		

> Hey man,wait for mafia 2 to release.It's gonna blow everything away



LOL! Have been waiting for it ever since the original Mafia game came out. But  no news of it since Mafia 2 was announced. Another game that seems to be going the DNF way.


----------



## Darthvader (Jul 2, 2006)

Driv3r is absolutely useless
And I think illusion has gone into Hibernation or else Mafia II would have been released by now


----------



## wizrulz (Jul 2, 2006)

chirag said:
			
		

> ^^
> Atlast someone said he hates GTA1 and 2. Man i have met ppl who r jst crazy abt GTA 1 and 2. I don't know why? I jst hate GTA 1 and 2.



COUNT ME IN IT..i also hate those


----------



## killerinstinct2 (Jul 5, 2006)

driver 3 and driver :two paralle lines          and it;s series..........



			
				Darthvader said:
			
		

> Driv3r is absolutely useless
> And I think illusion has gone into Hibernation or else Mafia II would have been released by now


did uu play driver 3 ......then how could u came to know that it is useless..........



			
				Darthvader said:
			
		

> Driv3r is absolutely useless
> And I think illusion has gone into Hibernation or else Mafia II would have been released by now


 did uu ever  play driver 3 ......then how could u came to know that it is useless..........

Gangster
Gangster 2


----------



## Darthvader (Jul 5, 2006)

obviously I platyed driver 3 else how wud i say that and it is useless.


----------



## samrulez (Jul 5, 2006)

Total Overdose


----------



## sysrq (Jul 8, 2006)

BOILING POINT : ROAD TO HELL
 many of the bus have been fixed[update 2 eu. ver.], most importantly car dynamics and A.I. , ennough to enjoy the game.
but be sure u have "1GB" or more ram.btw it,s sweet spot is 2.17 gb ram.
consider it! it's a good fps-rpg.
total overdose is good too!


----------



## bharat_r (Jul 10, 2006)

*True Crime:On the streets of LA/NY

It's same as GTA but the difference is that u play as the cop instead of the thief.
Graphics looks better than GTA:VC(I haven't played GTA:SA)*


----------



## vinni_ks (Jul 24, 2007)

try Scarface: The world is yours.


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 24, 2007)

^Thanks you for giving life to 1 yr old thread


----------



## xbonez (Jul 24, 2007)

mafia. i've even heard simpsons is similar


----------



## bkpeerless (Jul 24, 2007)

try scarface 
or just cause
they r modern gta like game but maynot be that good


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 24, 2007)

thanks guys, but i asked this 'Q' a year ago. 

@vinni_ks, Scarface is waste of money, its not even worth 50buks


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 24, 2007)

Did you play The Godfather s18? 

I heard its a nice game


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 24, 2007)

yup, i tried it, but didnt like it


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 24, 2007)

And Driver Parallel Lines?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 24, 2007)

nope.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jul 25, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> thanks guys, but i asked this 'Q' a year ago.
> 
> @vinni_ks, Scarface is waste of money, its not even worth 50buks


So have you got your GTA like games now?
I know only one  thats True Crime : Streets of LA.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 25, 2007)

to be honest, there's no other game that comes even close to GTA.

but i liked Mafia, hated GodFather, Scarface is crap (bad port), True Crime crashes on my old GMA900 & new GMA X3000 onboards.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jul 25, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> to be honest, there's no other game that comes even close to GTA.
> 
> but i liked Mafia, hated GodFather, Scarface is crap (bad port), True Crime crashes on my old GMA900 & new GMA X3000 onboards.


But GTA IV is not coming on PC.Damn.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 25, 2007)

most probably it'll come, XBox + PS3 =ok profit, PC game = more moolah

GTA SA PC sold more than PS2+XBoX ones combined. 

& GTA modders community is one of the biggest , no way R* will take a stupid decision not to releasse GTA4 on PC.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jul 25, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> most probably it'll come, XBox + PS3 =ok profit, PC game = more moolah
> 
> GTA SA PC sold more than PS2+XBoX ones combined.
> 
> & GTA modders community is one of the biggest , no way R* will take a stupid decision not to releasse GTA4 on PC.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jul 25, 2007)

Have u tried Urban Chaos?


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 27, 2007)

There is Just Cause and True crime Newyork city.
Both are very taxing on the graphics card and Just cause is the better looking
with far cry like graphics and HDR.
If u dont have the latest rig then look for True Crime Los angeles.
But the other 2 are a lot better.
I recomend JUST CAUSE.It has got a large variety of cars,a huge city(bigger than that of San Andreas) ,a glamourous hero(very very better looking than CJ in san andreas) who can perform a variety of stunts and highly immersive graphics.
But the problem is it has no cheat codes and also no sex.


----------



## xbonez (Jul 27, 2007)

W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> Have u tried Urban Chaos?



i had once upton a time played its demo. it was gud but its not like GTA. its where u play a special riot cop no?


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jul 28, 2007)

yes, & gameplay is free-roam, kindaold.


----------



## vish786 (Jul 28, 2007)

Mafia is the best game, wonderful story which is seriously followed with great theme and fight music... what an superb ending it had... honestly i have been waiting for Mafia 2 and a better version of GTA like GTA 3, though dint like san andreas, it sucks.


----------



## max_demon (Jul 28, 2007)

dont play games instead concentrat on your studies


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 28, 2007)

^^ Arre always studying can make your mind cr@p and overloaded.
Gaming is a great way to relax. I am best in class in both studies as well as Gaming so you cant say that Gaming has a wrong effect on studies.
It depend on how you manage time.

Urbvan Chaos?? nEVER  heard of it. Have to play it.


----------



## ajaybc (Aug 3, 2007)

There is Just Cause and True crime Newyork city.
Both are very taxing on the graphics card and Just cause is the better looking
with far cry like graphics and HDR.
If u dont have the latest rig then look for True Crime Los angeles.
But the other 2 are a lot better.
I recomend JUST CAUSE.It has got a large variety of cars,a huge city(bigger than that of San Andreas) ,a glamourous hero(very very better looking than CJ in san andreas) who can perform a variety of stunts and highly immersive graphics.
But the problem is it has no cheat codes and also no sex.


----------



## bharat_r (Oct 11, 2007)

True Crime:Streets of LA is match ur criteria.


----------



## ambar.hitman (Oct 11, 2007)

I dont know which of these are on PC,but here goes GTA like games list:

Just cause,total overdose,true crimes streets of LA,True crimes New York city,scarface,mafia,godfather,bully(PS2),mercenaries.


----------



## Faun (Oct 12, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> Mafia is the best game, wonderful story which is seriously followed with great theme and fight music... what an superb ending it had... honestly i have been waiting for Mafia 2 and a better version of GTA like GTA 3, though dint like san andreas, it sucks.


+infinity


----------



## entrana (Oct 12, 2007)

dont try just cause its really boring, when u start the game it would be attractive but then the game is VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERYYYYYY repetitive, trust me


----------



## ambar.hitman (Oct 12, 2007)

And also try N.A.R.C,its for PS2 i think.Better than true crimes.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Oct 14, 2007)

@s18000rpm
why is Scarface a badport?


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 14, 2007)

controls suk BIG time. gfx. suk even more.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Oct 14, 2007)

conrtols do sux 
gfx seems better than san andreas or vice.

can controls never be changed?


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 14, 2007)

nope.

you'll like this game more when playing with a gamepad.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Oct 14, 2007)

it's a great game man,
greater than vice city & san andreas put together, if only the keys weren't f ed up

there seems to be a solution to this,
*forums.vgames.com/thread.jspa?threadID=48177&tstart=0


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Oct 14, 2007)

Total overdose.... is more like gtasa... at the same time different too....


----------



## hrishi47 (Feb 18, 2009)

GTA IV is out now on PC, just install the official v1.0.2.0 patch from Rockstar to fix the bugs.


----------

